# Q-Rich?



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

hearing out of the NY forum it appears that richardson and marbury arent exactly getting on atm.
i cant see them moving marbury and personally wouldnt be interested anyway.
but richardson could be of some interest.. moving jaric or hudson with filler for Q i think would be a good move for a wolves team trying to make a playoffs push.
size, good athlete and most importantly a good outside shooter which is something we are lacking now with wally out of town and hudson not playin much, or well for that matter.

thoughts?


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Q is a chuck. Just because the dude won the 3pt comp and had Steve Nash as his PG last year, there's a misconception that he's an elite three point shooter. Wrong. Wally Szczerbiak is an elite three point shooter. We're talking about a guy who has shot under 40% from the field three years running and is working on it this year. This is a guy whose career 3p% is 35%. That's not that good. If you let me put it into perspective, Antoine Walker is 33% for his career. Q shot 36% last year with Steve Nash setting him up. That's hardly elite. That's a guy who can hit a three with some consistency, which would be okay if he wasn't such a chucker.

If you need more evidence, Q's campaign last year almost mirrors a prime Antoine Walker (circa '00-'01) in terms of 3PA's and 3P%. So basically you get AW shot selection, AW 3P%, without the post scoring, leadership, and rebounding. Would you want Antoine Walker on the Wolves? I'd say not. But you'd want Q?

If we could dump Hudson on them, though, it'd be worth it.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

What Q does give you is 3-point attempts. He can't make em though. People think Hudson can't either, yet he's shooting 6% better from long range this season.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

walker? no .. Q Rich off the bench i wouldnt mind, we really do lack a shooter at the moment, hes far from perfect but he does have a good shot... when KG gets doubled and kicks it out, or if ricky drives and does the same he could be good for the team.

just cant think of any other decent wingman shooters that are available at the moment.
Vo for Hudson possibly?


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

If you don't want Walker (presumably for his chucking ways) why would you want Richardson? He's an average 3 point shooter. Average. Plus he's a chuck. Wally is an infinitely better shooter than him. If the Wolves were looking for shooters, they wouldn't have traded one of the best in the NBA away.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I wouldn't take a chance to stab at it.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i actually like the wally/davis etc trade... think its a great move for the team.
just think that now we need an outside shooter, obviously not the caliber of wally.. but someone off the bench who can knock down a solid 3 ball.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

mo pete would be nice but im dont think he's realy available altho he has been rumored especially for the crap we have to trade..hudson


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Mo Pete on the other hand...a guy who plays good D too...unfortunately, also one of the most maddeningly incosistent players in the NBA.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

mo p would be a great pickup actually, i just dont think he would be quite as easy to get


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

P-Dub34 said:


> If *we* could dump Hudson on them, though, it'd be worth it.


Dude said "we"!! Welcome to the team...so long Celtic Pride.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

The King of the World said:


> Dude said "we"!! Welcome to the team...so long Celtic Pride.


 :laugh:


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Voshon Leonard, he wants to move, they want to move him, what the heck are the wolves waiting for, he is a great shooter.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I really consider both the Celtics and the Wolves to be "my" teams. I cheer for the Wolves against 28 NBA teams.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

JBoog35 said:


> Voshon Leonard, he wants to move, they want to move him, what the heck are the wolves waiting for, he is a great shooter.


Who do you offer to Denver? We're overstocked at PG, but that's about it...and the last thing Denver needs is another PG.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

The King of the World said:


> Who do you offer to Denver? We're overstocked at PG, but that's about it...and the last thing Denver needs is another PG.



they need a big man with camby and martin banged up and nene always hurt, we could send them griffin for lenard and 1st rounder


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

hudson for vo wouldnt work straight up, because like he said the nugs are overstocked at PG and hardly have a need for troy.
im not giving up griffin though, hes too valuable to trade for vo.
possibly a 3 team trade with seattle or something so denver gets some help up front and they recieve troy


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> hudson for vo wouldnt work straight up, because like he said the nugs are overstocked at PG and hardly have a need for troy.
> im not giving up griffin though, hes too valuable to trade for vo.
> possibly a 3 team trade with seattle or something so denver gets some help up front and they recieve troy


A trade between 3 teams won't work. Seattle wants a defensive player who plays PG, so they wanted Banks instead of Troy for possible Flip. As it has been mentioned, Denver doesn't need another PG, as well we don't need any more SG. We are already overstocked with both guard positions. Hassell could be a guard, but like I said too many of 'em. I don't see how this trade will work if they wanted a defensive player like Banks, then would we need a true shooter like Vo, but what's about his defense? Is it any good? 

Letting Banks go is a terrible mistake if it does happen. _Potientally_ fatal mistake.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

would not even consider giving up banks...
with hassel, davis, banks and KG we have a great defensive team... i just think we need to add a pure shooter off the bench and we can do some serious damage


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I was thinking more along the lines of Mad Dog for VO, then dealing the PG's for a big.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

JBoog35 said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of Mad Dog for VO, then dealing the PG's for a big.


not a bad idea at all.... madsen for vo would be a great move... and being able to move hudson for a competant big man would be a big move for the team aswell coming into the second half of the season.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> not a bad idea at all.... madsen for vo would be a great move... and being able to move hudson for a competant big man would be a big move for the team aswell coming into the second half of the season.


I'd like to see Mad Dog go, but the problem is we don't have enough big men. We only got KG, Griffin, Blount, Reed that is not enough.

I'd like to see a shooter and a big man in return for Jaric/Hudson/Mad Dog(?)


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> I'd like to see Mad Dog go, but the problem is we don't have enough big men. We only got KG, Griffin, Blount, Reed that is not enough.
> 
> I'd like to see a shooter and a big man in return for Jaric/Hudson/Mad Dog(?)


I agree 100% all three can go if we can get a shooter and a big man back.


----------

